# Announcing my new doe...



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's safe to post my new purchase.. I mailed the deposit today on
Poppy Patch BAM Naughty Bonnie!!!!! http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... eners.html 
and she will (hopefully) be bred to 
Algedi Farm MH Buck Rodgers http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypa ... sires.html
And I am SUPER Excited !!! We're waiting for her to come into heat ... etc.. and then I'll make the drive (3 hr) to go get her. 
HURRY BONNIE!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, and thanks everyone who sent me info and pics on your REALLY lovely does... it made my choice very difficult ! (but what a good problem... to have too many excellent goats to choose from!)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice choice! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Congrats :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She looks awesome! Nice buck too!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice ........congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Congrats!!! She'll surely be giving you some adorable kids too!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Love the colors on the buck and already know Bonnie is going to be a star! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful! I hope she is bred, they will be gorgeous kids!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:leap: congrats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe!! :stars: Congrats!


----------

